# Crabbing around Surfside?



## glennsea (Sep 11, 2009)

Where is the best place to take kids crabbing around Surfside down to Huntington? It's been a long time since I have done it. Are they around right now?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

go to the GC area and crab in the marsh 

the surf isn't worth trying to crab- neither are piers


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah, the marsh areas around garden city or pawley's are gonna be you best bets.


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Crabbing in MB*

When you are driving from 17 to Garden city, there is a bridge that connects to garden city, follow directions to the Garden City Pier. During high tide there are always people out, they have been doing pretty well now that the crabs are back in the marshes. It would not be a bad idea to try down by murrells inlet, but with the kids i think that bridge would be your best bet. Please check the regulations for our state. You are now required to have a license to fish from the surf. I am not sure if that applies to crabbing. If you want to save yourself the hassle, go to fish monger in surfside. He has crabs there for 9 dollars a dozen. They are mostly males and are very nice. I have been buying a dozen just about everyweek. Get there early he sells out quick. Buy all of your crabbing stuff at walmart. Handlines and nets are really cheap there. Good luck, the surf has been putting up a lot of pinfish around 6 30. The kids would get a blast out of that too!

Matthew


----------

